# Sunday Roadcourse And Indoor Offroad



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

WE HAVE BEEN SETTING UP THE JUMPS ON SUNDAYS FOR THOSE THAT LIKE THE INDOOR OFFROAD.
WE RUN BOTH ROADCOURSE AND OFFROAD AND SUNDAYS FROM 1/10TH TO MICRO'S :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be their with my BRP and RC18T around 1:00pm....


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool I Might Break Out A Slash Or The New Mini Desert Truck


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think David T and I will be there Sunday.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I've Got To Cancel Sunday...have To Be Home Before 6:00... See You On The 7th.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry - I'm out.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How did the racing go today? Any thoughts on gearing?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Only david T and I went. There was a total of 11 people there. There were 3 BRP cars and 3 trucks in our heat. I ran a 10/48 and David ran a 10/52. He was faster but we only went 22 laps. The track is smooth and the boards are forgiving. So the7th should be a good racing experiance.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Only david T and I went. There was a total of 11 people there. There were 3 BRP cars and 3 trucks in our heat. I ran a 10/48 and David ran a 10/52. He was faster but we only went 22 laps. The track is smooth and the boards are forgiving. So the7th should be a good racing experiance.


last year we ran like 16/49 on the stock motors!!! Can't believ David was fast at 10/52 on that size track ?? Guess We will see next Sunday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don >> What time were You out of there?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think is was around 5:30, but I told Steve he should think about cutting down the time between heats.With only 3 heats it did seem a little long.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you started at 2 and finished at 5:30 - with only 3 heats? ouch


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe they were long heats


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

All the heats were 5 minutes and so were all three mains. I'm new, is this usually how it goes? Also, I was wondering for the bigger mains are there prizes or ribbons?

Thanks!


----------

